# For all you guys who say "can't kill em from the house"



## Depthfinder (Mar 28, 2011)

In regards to the statement "You can't kill em from the house", it all depends on where you live.  I killed the turkey below this past Sunday morning, out of my bathroom window.  It had one beard hair that touched the 10" mark, and the rest fell at 9 3/4".  There were 3 big toms and a few hens 30yds off the house when I was making my early morning restroom visit.  I only grabbed one shell (dumb move), and only took this one.  If I would have grabbed a few more bullets I could have limited out.  I'm glad though, it was neat to watch the other turkeys flog the fallen bird, and will give a reason to pursue these things a little longer this season.  Please excuse my dress code in the photo, but I do still feel underwear and cowboy boots go together.

-Chuck


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Wt did you eat,that would call those turkey's up to the toilet window?

I'd shot too


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Depthfinder (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I can still get them the old fashion way but when they hand themselves to you on a silver platter you just have to take it.  Here are some pics from the birds I killed last year.

FYI- I was taking a #1 in the restroom, no custom turkey calls were used in the harvesting of the Tom above!


----------



## Smokepoler (Mar 28, 2011)

*Sphincterphragm*



Jeff Raines said:


> Wt did you eat,that would call those turkey's up to the toilet window?
> 
> I'd shot too



Did you call him up with the ol' sphincterphragm call?

Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bad0351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats pretty sad dude......


----------



## six (Mar 28, 2011)

Dude, thats just wrong.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to shoot doves out my bathroom window. I kept a shotgun beside the toilet for just such occasions.


----------



## Depthfinder (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess everyone has their own opinion, which is fine.  I wonder if would be viewed different if it was an indian shooting his game out of his teepee door?  The result is still the same, it will be delicious hot out of the Fry Daddy.  Also, I can't see the big difference between hunting out of a groundblind, or out of a house.  The only difference is the material there made of.  Too each their own.  To every outdoorsmen who can watch big game stroll through the back yard, without having that little voice say "GET EM" more power to ya, that will keep your wives happy.  I view it as a win/win though..........gas spent getting to the hunting proptery=0$, Time spent away from family=0hrs., wear and tear on my truck=0%, Time spent cleaning blood off 4-wheeler and out of the truck bed=0hrs.  I think I'll call it Econo-Hunting.

-Enjoy


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 28, 2011)

I would have done the same thing, man. If the Lord feels like blessing you while you on your throne, you better take it. You never know when your next opportunity will come. I just wish we had the turkeys around here to see them out my windows! BTW, I agree a pop-up blind and house aren't much different. I was glad to have mine this morning during the Wilkes Co. flood!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 28, 2011)

What a joke.


----------



## creekrocket (Mar 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> What a joke.



Took the words out my mouth.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 28, 2011)

The best part is the callin' not the shootin'.


----------



## Fuller (Mar 28, 2011)

Really? Wow. I guess I just like the hunting part too much. A bird that will come 30 yards from the house is tame, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Only thing I see wrong with this is......you should have put some britches on!.....


----------



## Smokepoler (Mar 28, 2011)

Lighten up,fellers.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Mar 28, 2011)

If it were just about shooting a turkey I would by a truck load from the flea market and i wouldnt have to stop at three. No Offense.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

what call did you use ...cracked corn ....


----------



## Corey (Mar 28, 2011)

You need to start a guide service, include breakfest and 
coffee and your in buisness..

Prob ppl that would pay for it on here


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 28, 2011)

No different than ambushing one or shooting one with a muzzle loader at 100 yards or sitting on a food plot and waiting on one.. So I'm not gonna bash ya! Congrats!


----------



## hotamighty (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on a nice bird. Dont worry about the rest of these folks bad mouthin!


----------



## JamesG (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wt did you eat,that would call those turkey's up to the toilet window?
> 
> I'd shot too



must have swallerd a diaphram

and to all ya'll that have a problem with how he killed it EDIT TO REMOVE PROFANITY get over it.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats Funny. Good Shootin. Please don't tell me you were shooting TSS.


----------



## gcs (Mar 28, 2011)

Depthfinder said:


> I guess everyone has their own opinion, which is fine.  I wonder if would be viewed different if it was an indian shooting his game out of his teepee door?  The result is still the same, it will be delicious hot out of the Fry Daddy.  Also, I can't see the big difference between hunting out of a groundblind, or out of a house.  The only difference is the material there made of.  Too each their own.  To every outdoorsmen who can watch big game stroll through the back yard, without having that little voice say "GET EM" more power to ya, that will keep your wives happy.  I view it as a win/win though..........gas spent getting to the hunting proptery=0$, Time spent away from family=0hrs., wear and tear on my truck=0%, Time spent cleaning blood off 4-wheeler and out of the truck bed=0hrs.  I think I'll call it Econo-Hunting.
> 
> -Enjoy



It doesn't matter what you post on here,  somebody is going to have something to say about it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 28, 2011)

gcs said:


> It doesn't matter what you post on here,  somebody is going to have something to say about it.



As they should.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your land, your gun, your tag.  All legal.  Those who have a problem are the same elitists that whine about baiting when 90% of the US can do it, think a cross bow hunter has no business hunting during archery season if he is capable of drawing a regular bow, and probably will still go sit in a food plot all day and shoot a 90 lb doe.  To each his own.  As far as I'm concerned a dead turkey is a dead turkey.  

It makes a great story thats for sure!!

Yoiu might have just found a new angle for some Kohler or American Standard advertising campaigns!!


----------



## bad0351 (Mar 28, 2011)

gcs said:


> It doesn't matter what you post on here,  somebody is going to have something to say about it.



Hey GCS......check your signature.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 28, 2011)

GTHunter007 said:


> Those who have a problem are the same elitists that whine about baiting when 90% of the US can do it,



90%? you sure about that?


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice bird...not the way most do it, but nothig illegal about it and it will taste the same.  As much time as I spend on the toilet, I should try this.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys....lay off the personal attacks...


----------



## Hunter247 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you should have worn whitey tighties. That would have been priceless. Other than that, nice bird


----------



## gcs (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey depthfinder, you should have yelped a few times before you pulled that trigger, then everything might have been alright.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 28, 2011)

Depthfinder said:


> Also, I can't see the big difference between hunting out of a groundblind, or out of a house.
> 
> -Enjoy


I cant either dont consider either earned


----------



## JamesG (Mar 28, 2011)

bad0351 said:


> Hey GCS......check your signature.....



Hey badi81b4u..check your sig. ease up man. Are you just stirrin the chilli? I mean what do you care what a man does on his property?


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 28, 2011)

i guess if turkeys had a keen sense of smell nobody could kill one


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys
I let my temper get away from me and lowered myself into name calling.For that I apologize.
That forced a mod that I consider a friend to give me an infraction.Sorry to put Brandon in that position.


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 28, 2011)

plop..plop...boom!!    good job brother!  let one mess up and come by my house while im bakin brownies and it will be lights out for ol tom....i gotta ask ...is that 12 guage loud echoing of the shower tiles!?


----------



## kevincox (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you care to lease out your backyard for next season? Its better than my high dollar lease


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 28, 2011)

Heck ..... I'd sit by my garage and try to coax turkeys from the field across the street.  Would you guys bash me for that too?  It's a story that won't be forgotten.  Now if you go to brushin up the window in preparation for next season ... wellllll


----------



## Gr8thunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah if I cant hunt him I dont want him.


----------



## Hunt life (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrates bro on a great bird..............those who r bashin him didn't ur momma Eva tell u if u Cnt say nothin nice dnt say anything?


----------



## STX HUNTER (Mar 28, 2011)

Depthfinder, nice job and dont worry about what some people on here have to jaw about since they are the ones that only know how to do it the right way = MY WAY.  Congrats on a fine bird and enjoy it.


----------



## STX HUNTER (Mar 28, 2011)

Depthfinder, I just noticed you are in Rock Springs so I just wanted to say, Hello Neighbor.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice story! Don't worry with the! I have a bathroom window just like it! Nothing wrong with a freebee! Good luck in the woods!


----------



## rockwalker (Mar 28, 2011)

good job dont sweat it. 

I remember my dad would kill several deer every year setting in the living room when I would go freeze my hind end off setting in the woods and he would just laugh but hey it worked and put meat in the freezer


who cares legal is legal


----------



## ELIWAITS (Mar 28, 2011)

ill bet the ones bashing dont have a pot to sit on and a window to shoot out of


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 29, 2011)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Only thing I see wrong with this is......you should have put some britches on!.....



Hey leland true story. Me and ves woke up one time when he lived at home and the first thing we saw was steve sitting in a chair with a rifle. We were like  what are you doing ...... He goes shhhhhhhhh im hunting .


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats to you


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great story, thanks for sharing!

That's no different than shooting a buck chasing does across the pasture from your porch!

Legal and what a good tale.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not gonna bash you for it.  It's legal I suppose.  I just don't see the point, wouldn't have "wasted" one of my tags to kill a bird that way and pretty much don't understand why anybody would do it (deer, turkey or bigfoot for that matter)...

BUT, you got a turkey.  If you're proud of him, then good for ya.  I'm not gonna bash ya.  Different strokes I suppose.

(oh, BTW to those guys who posted something to the effect of "it's no different than ambushing one"....I laugh in your general direction!  At least ambushing one requires the INTENT to go out and seek a turkey.  A better comparison would be rolling down your car window when you pass one on the road.  One is a kill of opportunity and one is a kill of intent and effort.  BIG difference!)


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 29, 2011)

A kill is a kill, and a meal! Congrats


----------



## thomas gose (Mar 29, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> No different than ambushing one or shooting one with a muzzle loader at 100 yards or sitting on a food plot and waiting on one.. So I'm not gonna bash ya! Congrats!



I agree! and all the haters just wish they lived where they could kill one from the house!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 29, 2011)

Bunch of guys on here that are jealous that they can't get their bathroom winders open in time for a shot!


----------



## bross07 (Mar 29, 2011)

Depthfinder said:


> I guess everyone has their own opinion, which is fine.  I wonder if would be viewed different if it was an indian shooting his game out of his teepee door?  The result is still the same, it will be delicious hot out of the Fry Daddy.  Also, I can't see the big difference between hunting out of a groundblind, or out of a house.  The only difference is the material there made of.  Too each their own.  To every outdoorsmen who can watch big game stroll through the back yard, without having that little voice say "GET EM" more power to ya, that will keep your wives happy.  I view it as a win/win though..........gas spent getting to the hunting proptery=0$, Time spent away from family=0hrs., wear and tear on my truck=0%, Time spent cleaning blood off 4-wheeler and out of the truck bed=0hrs.  I think I'll call it Econo-Hunting.
> 
> -Enjoy



X2!


----------



## hawglips (Mar 29, 2011)

I once called a bird up to me in my yard during turkey season, just to see if he'd come.  I was dressed in blue jeans and my burgandy jacket.  But I didn't kill him.  I didn't want to spend a tag that way, nor did I want to shoot a bird that I might be able to watch from the house in the future.   That would be a much better use of a neighborhood bird, IMO.  To me, windows in my house are for looking out of, not for shooting out of.  Same goes for my porch.  And no, a kill is not a kill, IMO.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Indians were opportunists.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 29, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> No different than ambushing one or shooting one with a muzzle loader at 100 yards or sitting on a food plot and waiting on one..



I'd say there is a VERY big difference.


----------



## Smokepoler (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya'll need to get over yourselves. It's a turkey.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Indians were opportunists.



Because they were surviving....if he's living in the woods and needs food, then take the opportunity by all means.  Otherwise, go to the fridge and make a sandwich.  Then go hunt.

Like I said, if it's legal then do it if you want.  But don't expect me to be excited for you or happy that you did it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Because they were surviving....if he's living in the woods and needs food, then take the opportunity by all means.  Otherwise, go to the fridge and make a sandwich.  Then go hunt.
> 
> Like I said, if it's legal then do it if you want.  But don't expect me to be excited for you or happy that you did it.





I never said I was. I was simply statin` a fact. Take that for what it is worth...


----------



## hawaiian (Mar 29, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I once called a bird up to me in my yard during turkey season, just to see if he'd come.  I was dressed in blue jeans and my burgandy jacket.  But I didn't kill him.  I didn't want to spend a tag that way, nor did I want to shoot a bird that I might be able to watch from the house in the future.   That would be a much better use of a neighborhood bird, IMO.  To me, windows in my house are for looking out of, not for shooting out of.  Same goes for my porch.  And no, a kill is not a kill, IMO.



I agree with hawglips, I rather challenge a turkey in the woods. Thats the fun part.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 29, 2011)

What if I called one up to my house and shot him while he was strutting and drumming about?


----------



## blong (Mar 29, 2011)

I would rather watch them in my yard than shoot them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 29, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> What if I called one up to my house and shot him while he was strutting and drumming about?



Then he's dead.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 29, 2011)

blong said:


> I would rather watch them in my yard than shoot them.



Then why not go out into the woods and just watch them?


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2011)

My mother always said if you can't say something nice don't say anything.

Nice fish, in you avatar.


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, that's one way to kill a gobbler...enjoy your turkey fry!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Randy said:


> My mother always said if you can't say something nice don't say anything.
> 
> Nice fish, in you avatar.





Yep, that`s a good idea. 

Before some lose their postin` priveledges.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I once called a bird up to me in my yard during turkey season, just to see if he'd come.  I was dressed in blue jeans and my burgandy jacket.  But I didn't kill him.  I didn't want to spend a tag that way, nor did I want to shoot a bird that I might be able to watch from the house in the future.   That would be a much better use of a neighborhood bird, IMO.  To me, windows in my house are for looking out of, not for shooting out of.  Same goes for my porch.  And no, a kill is not a kill, IMO.



The bird in your avatar must have read this post. Look at that priceless expression


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm not gonna bash you for it.  It's legal I suppose.  I just don't see the point, wouldn't have "wasted" one of my tags to kill a bird that way and pretty much don't understand why anybody would do it (deer, turkey or bigfoot for that matter)...
> 
> BUT, you got a turkey.  If you're proud of him, then good for ya.  I'm not gonna bash ya.  Different strokes I suppose.
> 
> (oh, BTW to those guys who posted something to the effect of "it's no different than ambushing one"....I laugh in your general direction!  At least ambushing one requires the INTENT to go out and seek a turkey.  A better comparison would be rolling down your car window when you pass one on the road.  One is a kill of opportunity and one is a kill of intent and effort.  BIG difference!)


----------



## MKW (Mar 29, 2011)

*...*

Disgusted...............

Mike


----------



## TK1 (Mar 29, 2011)

...I let my ten year old read this...I cant write what he said...


----------



## Dupree (Mar 29, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ...I let my ten year old read this...I cant write what he said...



lol


----------



## Bushwhacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Your yard, house, bathroom, gun, shell, tag, bird and one heck of a story to tell the grandkids one day.  If you aint havin fun with your huntin, you need to quit huntin.  Looks to me like you had a ball.  Kill another one!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 29, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Bunch of guys on here that are jealous that they can't get their bathroom winders open in time for a shot!



You really think so? I passed a 40 yard shot at a gobbler one morning because I walked up on him instead of calling him to me. He was strutting with his back to me and never knew I was there. There's more to turkey hunting than just killing a turkey, at least for me there is. I enjoy the calling aspect of it and fooling him into thinking I'm a hen. Not bashing, just speaking for myself.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> You really think so? I passed a 40 yard shot at a gobbler one morning because I walked up on him instead of calling him to me. He was strutting with his back to me and never knew I was there. There's more to turkey hunting than just killing a turkey, at least for me there is. I enjoy the calling aspect of it and fooling him into thinking I'm a hen. Not bashing, just speaking for myself.



Im with Jody on this one; If I dont call him in and trick em', he walks just my preference.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 29, 2011)

Bushwhacker said:


> Your yard, house, bathroom, gun, shell, tag, bird and one heck of a story to tell the grandkids one day.  If you aint havin fun with your huntin, you need to quit huntin.  Looks to me like you had a ball.  Kill another one!




yeah, be nice to teach the grandkids to become real sportsmen by shooting game out the window of the house, probably be even better if you teach them to shoot out the window over a corn pile too.........SAD!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 29, 2011)

Gadget said:


> probably be even better if you teach them to shoot out the window over a corn pile too.



The way some think around here, it's probably not far off.


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2011)

Gadget said:


> yeah, be nice to teach the grandkids to become real sportsmen by shooting game out the window of the house, probably be even better if you teach them to shoot out the window over a corn pile too.........SAD!



No you didn't go there?


----------



## galloping gobbler (Mar 29, 2011)

Way to go. Now that's something to be proud of and post on the net. You're a real hunter. 
Sad to think with all the backslapping here that folks would actually condone this behavior. Hey, maybe you can teach your kids that too, so some of these guys here can be proud of them too.
Classy.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 29, 2011)

Randy said:


> No you didn't go there?





What you didn't hear? they passed the HB266 baiting bill, HB267 is next....... " hunting turkey over bait from the window".


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 29, 2011)

I am just curious, how many pellets can you put in a 10" and 20" circle shooting out of your bathroom window?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Thumbs up!*

I'm all about the challenge man, but I'll take free throws when given the chance! Of course I do have a food plot planted right beside my house in hopes I can have this kinda luck! Except my shot will be from the living room!


----------



## 243Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Folks, as seems frequent in other areas of the forum, it's apparent that some are here for no reason other than to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.

It stops now. Consider this your first warning. You know who you are.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults. 

Condescending remarks about someone's legal kill are not neccessary and the moderators have cleaned up this thread more than once.  The next time it gets swept up, some of you may go as well if it continues.  

If it doesn't measure up to your standards and you feel the need to bash, the thing to do is refrain from posting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the way this works. If you don`t care, and are ready to be banned from the site, then continue with this. Or, let it go.


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 31, 2011)

I plead guilty to "shooting out the window".....even captured the whole thing on video       This was many years ago and it was not something I am proud of today.  I remember sitting at my computer desk to check the weather on the internet when I caught a glimpse of movement through the gap between the printer and fax machine...  I stood up to look out the window for a better look.....THERE HE WAS along with 6 or 7 subordinates....I couldnt believe my eyes....I thought to myself "why on earth are these things hanging out right outside my window?"  I ran to my bedroom and grabbed my bow instead of my gun because I live within the city limits....     I dont know how I managed to crack the window, setup my video camera, and draw my bow back without spooking any of them but I did.   I released the arrow and connected....   Rolled him @ 10 steps with the PSE and an old dull Vortex broadhead...    I was young when this happened and certainly proud of my kill.   I would never do something like this again but I cant talk down to anyone that would or has done so in the past......The pot cant call the kettle black ya know??

THE HUNT:   http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/?action=view&current=Bowsquirrel.mp4

That should lighten the mood a bit...


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 31, 2011)

TenPtr said:


> THE HUNT:   http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/?action=view&current=Bowsquirrel.mp4
> 
> That should lighten the mood a bit...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey to yall moderatin type fellers, I apologize ifn what I rit caused yall in any problems er extry work.  I'll shet up now.


----------

